# Husband didn't get me anything for my birthday again



## venuslove (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, My husband didn't get me anything for my birthday. He didn't get me anything for our first anniversary even though I did this big picnic, etc. and when I told him that it hurt me that he didn't get me anything, he still didn't get me anything. He called and yelled at me on my first Mother's Day without even mentioning it. Then kept asking if anything was wrong even though I hadn't let on that I was hurt. Then two phone calls later he growls out a Happy Mother's Day. So supposedly he is depressed and on medication, but has been better lately. Well, we have had several talks about how when it is a special occasion, it is the thought that counts, so he should get something beforehand that includes some thought. Well, this morning, he had not gotten me anything for my birthday. When I asked he said that he was going to get it today, but then couldn't tell me was it was that he was going to get, etc. I mean, I hate to be over emotional about this, but after all the other times, I know he does it on purpose. So, I was really dreading my birthday and even told him that I might want to spend it alone, not that I didn't want to be with him, because I really do, I told him, it's just that it is sometimes hard to be happy since our relationship is so difficult and that it is easier some days just to not have to deal with it. I told him all this. I didn't want to hurt him by saying that I wanted to be alone for my birthday, but I was pretty sure that he wouldn't get me anything again and that I would end up crying in the bedroom. Needless to say, our relationship suffers from much more severe problems than no presents or anything on occasions. He is an intelligent man, so I can only assume after so many times that he is doing it to hurt me. I am going to file for divorce-if you read my other posts, you'll know why.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

it's not overreacting - it's symptomatic of a much bigger problem in that he doesn't care or think about your feelings. It's not very difficult to get a card and a bunch of flowers is it, even if he's not a particularly demonstrative man or depressed for that matter


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> it's not overreacting - it's symptomatic of a much bigger problem in that he doesn't care or think about your feelings. It's not very difficult to get a card and a bunch of flowers is it, even if he's not a particularly demonstrative man or depressed for that matter


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## venuslove (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. It does make me feel better that I am not overreacting, which he tries to say I am. But, also I feel bad, because I know he just really does not care. Thanks for replying. And now I get to spend the day taking care of our son and alone, while he goes out with his family. (Not that i didn't ask him to leave) I saw a friend yesterday, but it feels weird to tell people its your birthday and ask them to do something with you. Ah, well my son is fantastic.


----------

